# IDENTIFICAO DE ESPCIES > Algas >  Ajuda na identificao de "Alga"

## pauloliveira

Boas, preciso de ajuda a identificar esta "alga", no sei se ser bem uma alga porque elas mexem se como de um ser vivo se tratasse, tenho nas rochas e no areo em grandes quantidades. Caso algum membro me ajude na identificao da mesma gostaria tambem saber como me livrar delas.
Agradeo desde j a disponibilidade e a partilha de conhecimentos.
Obrigado
Paulo Oliveira





IMG_0198.jpg
IMG_0194.jpg
IMG_0195.jpg
IMG_0196.jpg

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Ol Paulo,

Isso no se trata de uma alga, mas sim de pequenos espirgrafos, tipo _Sabella sp._. No  mais que um ser vivo, de formao calcria, que abre um leque (em alguns casos coloridos) para filtrar pequenas partculas da gua.

----------


## pauloliveira

Boas obrigado pelo post, pelo que entendo no so prejudiciais ao aqurio, mas no meu existem de tal forma em abundncia que eu considero uma praga no existe nenhuma soluo para, no digo erradicar, mas minimizar estes seres no aqurio?
Obrigado

----------


## Cesar Silverio

> Boas obrigado pelo post, pelo que entendo no so prejudiciais ao aqurio, mas no meu existem de tal forma em abundncia que eu considero uma praga no existe nenhuma soluo para, no digo erradicar, mas minimizar estes seres no aqurio?
> Obrigado


Ol Paulo,

Como j foi dito anteriormente, estes seres so positivos para o aqurio, pois filtram a gua e libertam-a de particulas, mas se insistires em te libertares delas, em princpio qualquer peixe da famlia dos borboletas, as come.
Abrao

----------

